# Any one in Mass?? Plow Edges Where to buy



## PPP (Jan 5, 2005)

Hello Everyone,
I just started plowing commercially again and need a set of plow edges for my Fisher EZ V. I forgot how quickly this eats up the edge vs residential plowing. I called a few places and no one offers them except for the local Fisher Plow Dealer in town (not the most friendly place and sold out for they say 2 weeks). I haven't had to buy an edge since upgrading my truck and plow over two years ago. Does anyone know of any place on the South Shore that may carry cutting edges for this type of plow? I checked around at a few places, but it seems that everyone only has them for strait blades. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

I would imagine that cpw has a set for you. Theres a link to their site at the top of this page. In case you cant find it, www.centralparts.com


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Try Tucks Trucks in Hudson, MA or JC Madigan in Harvard, MA. Might be a bit of a drive for you. They might be able to help locate a set for you closer.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

I see that your from Cape Cod.... you shouldn't need edges.. it's not like it has snowed there lately....  just playing....


----------



## Rotator911 (Mar 16, 2006)

check with Mid City steel in westport they carried 2 piece edges a few years ago for 8'6" EZ-V when I lived in RI


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

You should google some plow dealers. When I was looking for a cutting edge it seemed like they were all down the cape. I ended up using JC madigan. I know they can get the split edges. I know one of the guys up there and he brought my edge down to Scituate so I didn't have to drive up there. When he brought my edge he also had a split edge in the back of his truck for his neighbor. It is a drive but they have salesman and reps driving a few thousand miles a week so you may be able to have them drop it off. I know they are doing something with the plymouth trucks right now so maybe you could meet them. Goodluck


----------



## PPP (Jan 5, 2005)

*Thanks Everyone*

I was able to get a set from Marty's GMC. They ended up locating a set for me. Everyone else seemed sold out and not getting anymore for the season. The price was a little more then what I expected at $240.


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

http://www.centralparts.com/Accesso...dges/Cutting-Edge-85-Fisher-V-Plow-1-pc/5891/

Dude


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

also try Atlantic Broom in Canton.


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

Ahh Marty's GMC, thats were i got my truck. 

Fredricksons in Hanover MA has them i think.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm not sure if its another location/branch of the place already mentioned, but Atlantic Broom & Blade in Hyde Park may have it.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

try Dyer sales their either in North Reading or North Andover.. I confuse the two


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

PPP;503414 said:


> I was able to get a set from Marty's GMC. They ended up locating a set for me. Everyone else seemed sold out and not getting anymore for the season. The price was a little more then what I expected at $240.


I think I paid $210 for a set of 5/8" cutting edges for my ez v after I snapped the 1/2" set off . last pair they had, the other area dealers all echoed having a very hard time getting parts. I am hoping that I can find a new center rubber this spring.

Lou


----------



## vector330ix (May 13, 2007)

*PlowEdges*

I get mine from Nightingale Metals Inc. They Deliver or you can pickup. i get an abrasion resistant 3/4 steel not all edges are the same. infact most of the discount places give you 1/2 cold rolled cause its cheep. they'll sell you that too but ask for the abrasion resistant stuff in 3/4 it wont wear out in 2 months like the 1/2 cold rolled some places sell for like 80$

(401) 333 2100 I talk with Bud but i'm sure anynoe can help you.

good luck


----------



## duramaxguy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

perma line in Brockton across from the police department sells all types of cutting edges


----------



## southpaw65 (Jul 3, 2009)

Atlantic Broom carry's everything, they are now located in taunton. http://www.atlanticbroom.com/


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I just take the old edges to the steel shop and have them use it as a pattern to punch the bolt holes for new ones. Haven't bought an edge from a plow dealer except when plows were new.

On a side note, Mid-City Steel is not the nearest dealer to me, but I get lots of stuf from them as they have great prices on material and labor (press brake, custome cutting etc) and deliver for practically nothing.


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Flipper;786577 said:


> I just take the old edges to the steel shop and have them use it as a pattern to punch the bolt holes for new ones. Haven't bought an edge from a plow dealer except when plows were new.
> 
> On a side note, Mid-City Steel is not the nearest dealer to me, but I get lots of stuf from them as they have great prices on material and labor (press brake, custome cutting etc) and deliver for practically nothing.


Hi

Mid City was always very good to deal with, I purchased $600 worth of steel for a trailer I was building, they delivered it right to my place of work! Their prices were also significantly less than everywhere else I got quotes from, very good to do business with.


----------



## stiffs_00 (Oct 15, 2009)

perma line in brockton


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Where on the cape are you?


----------



## T&M SnowMan (Sep 29, 2008)

I always go to Tucks Trucks in Hudson, MA....usually order so many that you pay the previous years price on steel for the cutting edges...I got mine for about $30 less then anywhere else in my area last year...might be a long A$$ ride for you though..


----------



## DHDB (Oct 27, 2008)

Atlantic Plow Blade - Taunton Mass (in Myles Standish Idustrial Park off of Bay Rd.) I don't have the # with me.


----------

